# TANK SPRUNG LEAK :( help



## Price (Dec 11, 2010)

Okay so some of you have been helping me in my thread on the new to it all, and well my 29 gallon tank that ive had set up for 8 days now started leaking so siphoned water got peat moss, sand and gravel out, plants are in two buckets some with some peat moss and sand gravel mix in one, both buckets are tank dirty water now lol got some of the clean tank water but not a ton, o well if i have to start the cycle over then i do, but i have another tank, do i fill it up and start up tommorow and hope it doenst spring a leak, or do i take it and reseal it tomorow or do i reseal the one im using and will the plants survive a couple days without light and all? 

How should i reseal the tank??? how long do i wait after doing it before filling it back up??

What should i doo????????? lol please help me lol


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

i have run into this problem before, i would recommend moving everything to a large plastic bin. even a clean plastic trash can would work. here is a link that explains what to do to reseal the tank: How to Repair and Reseal Aquariums: Fixing a Leaky Seal or Replacing a Broken Pane of Glass in a Tank 
tanks really shouldnt leak unless they are quite old, you can either reseal it or get another tank, though is much cheaper to reseal it yourself. the plants should be fine in an alternate container, its just going to be a pain trying to put the tank back together once you fix the problem, with the gravel and soil mix and all. as far as i know, there isnt a sure way to seal the tank without breaking it down good luck, you got some work cut out for you.


----------



## Price (Dec 11, 2010)

yeah its a really old tank my parents used like 30 years ago and well theyve been sitting dry in the living room for about 25 years haha but we filled both up and tested them outside no leaks but now the one i decided to used leaked, so in the morning prolly gonna go try and find a deal at petco or petsmart, is it cuz theyve been dry for so long that the seal is bad youthink?


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I think they break down a little after that much time dry. Think of a mud puddle after the water is gone. All cracked and dried up. Only way that I have heard of is to take the panes apart. I think people use like a straight razor type of blade for that and reseal them but be careful what you use because few sealants are safe for this job and then put it back together. Personally, I think to be safe I would probably do both tanks at the same time, if your up for the challenge and then you will have to tanks to play with then it's done. You'll need to scrape all the current sealant off the glass too. The plants will probably be fine. If your concerned you could use a little desk lamp to give them some light. Not ideal but should work for a day or two. Also, keep in mind the front and back panes. I think the previous owner of my 55 put the front and back panes of my 55 in the wrong place when he put them back together. When I get close to try to focus better on something in the tank it looks bowed or something and the effect hurts my eyes. Yes, I know I could just turn the tank around and see if that helps, but, it's a 55gal it really doesn't turn that easy.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You don't need to take the panes completely apart. Get some single edge razor blades. Scrape off all the old silicone off on the inside of the tank. Clean it good with alcohal let dry. Get a tube of GE silicone 1 from home depot, lowes or somewhere. Get some painters tape, plastic spoons. Tape inside 1/2 inch from seam on all sides. run a bead of silicone use spoon to spread it out a little. Let dry for 48 hours. remove tape. test for leaks. If you get the bead thick enough and smooth out with the plastic spoon it should look pretty good. If it leaks again you didn't get the seal thick enough.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Where did it leak from....if it matters at this point?


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

i wouldnt trust a tank that has been sitting dry for thirty years without resealing it... if you do , make sure to reseal the entire tank, as any tank is really only as knew as its oldest seal.


----------



## Price (Dec 11, 2010)

went out and bought a new tank 72 at petsmart with my card, topfin 29gallon tank along with a really nice hood that im gonna figure out tommorow got everything replanted and all tank is about 1/3 or a little more of the way full of old tank water some was a little dirty so its a little dirty, but now i gotta fill the rest with regular water 

And it leaked somewhere from the bottom we never really could feel a wet spot but i dunno it was bottom somewere, back left corner was were it was dripping from the stand, the two i got now will either get resealed or put on craiglist as reptile tanks haha o well back to starting over i guess lol


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

So you just got a new 29g? Not sure what you meant by "tank 72".


----------



## Price (Dec 11, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> So you just got a new 29g? Not sure what you meant by "tank 72".


haha sorry bout that, 72 dollars 29gallon tank lol


----------

